# Lady is booked!



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok, Lady is booked in to be fixed. :s 
We take her for blood work tomorrow and then she has her surgery on monday....the poor little girl, my stomach just sank...now I know exactly how you all feel. I will be so nurvous on monday...heck I am already nervous. well off to get baby one piece suits tonight...I can't see lady coping well with the cone.


### I have since posted a pic of her incision...please be aware before reading through pages if you are squeemish ###


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Good luck! I am sure she will be fine and it's all for the best. Is she going to be micro-chipped too?

And let me know how the one-pieces work out!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes we are going to do the micro chipping too. It is one of those things that if you ever needed it you would be so mad you didn't do it.

I think I am going to get the one-piece tonight so I can make sure I have the right size....what do you guys think in terms of kids sizes that a 6 month old pup would be???


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Young children - my specialist area! In the UK it is pretty difficult to get a bodysuit in anything bigger than 18-24mnths, but I reckon that would be about the right size anyway. Here's a picture of my son, Max, who is 24 mths, and Rosie together, when Rosie was 9 weeks old - compare and contrast. I reckon Maxie is probably about the size of a full grown cockapoo round the tummy: he can only just fit into 18-24mth vests.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Not really sure maybe 6months I think looking at Mable now.. maybe even 9 ... ask the assistant lol they'll think you're bonkers .. Mables booked in for the following Monday just canr imagine her keeping still after sge jumps and bounds around.. she's like Tigger x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol your post was nt there when I posted mine so Im probably totally wrong .. will just have to hold them up in the shop x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awesome, I will take a peek at the 18-24's!!! Thanks Louise! cute pic of Rosie and Max!

Karen, yes I believe they would think I was bonkers...lol.
And I don't think Lady will be any good at keeping still either...she loves to throw things and jump around after them...I really don't know if i will be able to keep her still.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> Awesome, I will take a peek at the 18-24's!!! Thanks Louise! cute pic of Rosie and Max!
> 
> Karen, yes I believe they would think I was bonkers...lol.
> And I don't think Lady will be any good at keeping still either...she loves to throw things and jump around after them...I really don't know if i will be able to keep her still.


Just had a thought never mind vest/babygrow we just need a couple of those boot bags problem solved lol x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL!!!  ahahaha should do, don't know how long she'd stay. lol


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

weez74 said:


> Young children - my specialist area! In the UK it is pretty difficult to get a bodysuit in anything bigger than 18-24mnths, but I reckon that would be about the right size anyway. Here's a picture of my son, Max, who is 24 mths, and Rosie together, when Rosie was 9 weeks old - compare and contrast. I reckon Maxie is probably about the size of a full grown cockapoo round the tummy: he can only just fit into 18-24mth vests.


Lovely pic and a crazy thread trying to work out what size baby bodysuit to get a cockapoo puppy by comparing toddler sizes


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Ok, Lady is booked in to be fixed. :s
> We take her for blood work tomorrow and then she has her surgery on monday....the poor little girl, my stomach just sank...now I know exactly how you all feel. I will be so nurvous on monday...heck I am already nervous. well off to get baby one piece suits tonight...I can't see lady coping well with the cone.


Nope, even though the cone is all we have tried, I don't recommend it  I think my husband is going to go out later and see what else he can find. How much does Lady weigh? I see that Chloe and Lady are very close in age. The Spay Clinic weighed Chloe in at 13 pounds.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Kel said:


> Nope, even though the cone is all we have tried, I don't recommend it  I think my husband is going to go out later and see what else he can find. How much does Lady weigh? I see that Chloe and Lady are very close in age. The Spay Clinic weighed Chloe in at 13 pounds.


Lady is exactly the same weight as Chloe..so they are probably the same size.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I think we should petition baby clothes manufacturers to add puppy sizes to their labelling


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> I think we should petition baby clothes manufacturers to add puppy sizes to their labelling


LOL!!!! I wonder how non dog lovers would see that....oh look my 2 year old is the same size as a spaniel...good to know! hahaha can't you just see the disgust on some peoples face! 
Aww thanks for the laugh.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Lady is exactly the same weight as Chloe..so they are probably the same size.


I wonder how much bigger they will get, hmm.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Kel said:


> I wonder how much bigger they will get, hmm.


lol I keep telling Lady to just stop growing...lol...she hasn't grown much actually in the last month.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

ahaha my goodness, a quick search for dog pants found some very peculiar websites including these (scroll down for the pictures) 
http://www.fancynancys.com/panties.htm
http://www.glamourdog.com/dog-pants.html


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

parapluie said:


> ahaha my goodness, a quick search for dog pants found some very peculiar websites including these (scroll down for the pictures)
> http://www.fancynancys.com/panties.htm
> http://www.glamourdog.com/dog-pants.html



Wow, haha. I can't imagine my dog agreeing to wear any of these.


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> lol I keep telling Lady to just stop growing...lol...she hasn't grown much actually in the last month.


I like the size Chloe is now. I hope she doesn't get much taller (or braver) or she will be able to reach the kitchen countertops, yikes.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

parapluie said:


> ahaha my goodness, a quick search for dog pants found some very peculiar websites including these (scroll down for the pictures)
> http://www.fancynancys.com/panties.htm
> http://www.glamourdog.com/dog-pants.html


OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!
WOWOWOWOWOW what some people will do to their pooches...LOL the ones with suspenders/overalls killed me!!! hahaha


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

So we visited the local walmart tonight to pick out some onesies for lady...lol we picked her up 24 months and I have her wearing it tonight so that she gets used to it and doesn't keep trying to bite it off.
we cut out a little hole for her tail. and we have all had quite the giggle...at my poor girls expense...hopefully this will work...I just feel so bad for pups with the cone on.

Here are some pics of her in her onseies....I was going to get her a colour...but in 24 months they only had white....probably a good thing 






























doesn't she look so skinny!!!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Aww she looks so cute! She doesn't seem too unhappy about it either


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi there, I love the pictures! We did exactly the same with Maisie after she was spayed and she much preferred it to the cone (we did try both). Felt very daft dressing her up in babygrows but it was only for a couple of weeks max (the second week it was only really at night).

It was very successful in stopping her get at the stiches. 

Hope all goes well, they do bounce back quite quickly.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

That looks just fine for Lady. Flo was same in her baby vest and looked so skinny but much better solution than a cone especially since she slept in a crate. I don't think she would have been able to get in a crate with a cone on!


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

embee said:


> That looks just fine for Lady. Flo was same in her baby vest and looked so skinny but much better solution than a cone especially since she slept in a crate. I don't think she would have been able to get in a crate with a cone on!


We haven't even tried to get Chloe in her kennel since her spay. She usually sleeps in it at night too. My husband has slept in the living room with her the last 2 nights to keep an eye on her. He said she woke up at 3 am when a kid got up to go to the bathroom and tried to get the cone off.

So Flo didn't fuss with the baby vest at all? She was fine having it on?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah Lady's a good girl ...cant imagine mable in one lol Oh Lia please dont get Rufus any of those get ups he'll never live it down, they're almost a bit kinky x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Is the vest secure enough? Can they not try to chew the stitches through the fabric? If it works, it's certainly much nicer for them than a cone.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I was not expecting this thread to be so funny ..... and the pics of Lady in the baby vest .. well what can I say!!!

Hope it all goes well for Lady .. I will be thinking of you both  xxx

Pleased to hear Kelly has put her hubby of the sofa for two nights, next to Chloe ... thats is funny......xx


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> So we visited the local walmart tonight to pick out some onesies for lady...lol we picked her up 24 months and I have her wearing it tonight so that she gets used to it and doesn't keep trying to bite it off.
> we cut out a little hole for her tail. and we have all had quite the giggle...at my poor girls expense...hopefully this will work...I just feel so bad for pups with the cone on.
> 
> Here are some pics of her in her onseies....I was going to get her a colour...but in 24 months they only had white....probably a good thing
> ...


Yay - so glad it was the right size! It doesn't look like it will be too tight on her stitches. Let us know how she gets on.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Kel said:


> We haven't even tried to get Chloe in her kennel since her spay. She usually sleeps in it at night too. My husband has slept in the living room with her the last 2 nights to keep an eye on her. He said she woke up at 3 am when a kid got up to go to the bathroom and tried to get the cone off.
> 
> So Flo didn't fuss with the baby vest at all? She was fine having it on?


The vest didn't bother her at all which surprised me as I thought she would tug and nibble at it but it was as if she didn't seem to notice it. It worked really well for Flo as she didn't bother her stitches at all and the vest kept her tummy warm, dry and clean. I suppose each dog will be different but Flo is quite tolerant and sometimes has to wear a princess crown when our little girl is playing dressing up.


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

JoJo said:


> I was not expecting this thread to be so funny ..... and the pics of Lady in the baby vest .. well what can I say!!!
> 
> Hope it all goes well for Lady .. I will be thinking of you both  xxx
> 
> Pleased to hear Kelly has put her hubby of the sofa for two nights, next to Chloe ... thats is funny......xx


He's a good dog daddy, what can I say, haha.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey guys!!

Lady goes in in the morning, we have had the baby onesie on her to get used to it....she really doesn't seem to mess with it once it is on, just at the top...and she gives up in just a few minutes. And she does sleep in her crate so hoping the onesie does the trick...I am glad it was the right size too!! thanks for the advice. 
I am glad to hear that others have tried this out....Flo having done it makes me feel good about doing it too.
I will update everyone tomorrow night (est) to let you all know how she is doing...thanks for all the thoughts.... i think she will actually do better than me.


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Good luck, I am sure all will be fine  I hope the onesie works for you because the cone is a pain in the butt!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Hope everything goes well xx


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Good luck, we'll be thinking of her (and you!).


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

So we droped her off about an hour and a half ago....she did fine, although a little more weary than normal...probably feeding off of me as I am nervous. I am sure she will be fine, I just can't help but be nervous


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

The Vet just called my husband....all is well with Lady, surgery was uneventful and she is already awake....they will monitor her untill 4:30 (EST) when my husband will go and pick her up...it is only 10:40 right now so we have a long long time to wait....i am just glad to hear that everything went fine with her. I will post tonight/tomorrow with her pics and how she is doing! Thanks again everyone


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oooh glad she's ok ...I bet your still nervous.. thinking about you all x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes I am still Nervous...I will be untill I see her.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooo I can just imagine are you pacing and clock watching x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Clock watching so bad....Time can't move fast enough today.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Hope all is well, I am dreading going through this with Izzy, my vet advised to wait until after the first season - 10 months old and no sign of a season yet! Big kiss for Lady xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks! i can't wait to get home....half an hour till my husband picks her up and 1 hr till I get to go home! i can't wait to see her....I am such a suck!!!
Lady is only just over 6 months....our vet suggested before her first season....such conflicting opinions on when is best.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I hope she was okay - let us know x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Everyone, she is doing ok, she isn't herself. but she will be just fine. I think the cone is driving her nuts, also the vet said "do not remove the cone" she said a onesie wouldn't be good for healing! ergh....anyone have alternate advice...I think the incision is itchy for her...as she does seem to try to get at it even with the cone on...so I may try and last as long as possible with it on. but it is 2 weeks before we go and get the stitches out...I just feel awful having her in that thing for two whole weeks!!!

below is her and her shaved belly...poor girl!! and one of her incision, with my thumb in the picture for size reference.
sorry if you are sqeemish.

she can't fit in her crate with the cone on so we have made a large bed area for her on the ground, but she is so excitable she would only lay down with us beside her...it is going to make for a long two weeks.....no jumping said the vet....I have a very bouncy pup. 












incision WARNING


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh, poor thing! At least if she is exciteable, she's not been too badly affected by the op! I came on to post this link, but it's obviously no use for you!

http://www.cafepress.co.uk/+cockapoo_onesie,462259320

Just found this as well though - perhaps another option, but if it didn't work, she might be in trouble!

http://store.nurturedpets.com/p-54-small-anti-lick-strip-prevent-2-pack.aspx

And this, which is similar to one mentioned before, I think

http://www.trimlineinc.com/

I hope you find something that works!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Or this

http://www.bitenot.com/

Or, apparently you can make something similar with a folded bath towel and duct tape. I'd like to see pictures if you try that, please!!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow! I have some looking to do! Thank you so much!!!
hopefully figure out something other than this cone


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Aah bless! So glad Lady ok after her op. Loving the baby gro look  x


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Awww, the "cone of shame". Lady will be feeling back to normal soon and yeah, then you will be trying to keep her from doing too much. It's so hard to know how much is too much.

I hope you find an alternative to the cone that your Vet and Lady are OK with. Chloe still has her cone on but it has taken a beating from her. She is definately trying to destroy it, haha. This morning, my husband even had to put duct tape on it because she somehow got one side of the part where it comes together in her mouth. 

We will all be VERY happy when this time is up! I guess it really is only a short amount of time when you look at the big picture.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Those alternative collars look much better, but it looks like they are US only.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

The alternate collars do look much better, I just can't find any near me at all 
I will keep looking, she keeps managing to get her bottom jaw out of it. my husband who is home with her is having a hard time with it, so are my shins, I am sure it must hurt her too walking into things. 
what to do!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

So much conflicting advice even from professionals 

The 'onesie' that Flo had was actually the vets idea and they supplied it and sent her home in it. I suppose the thinking with some vets is that the 'onesie' makes their tummy warm and doesn't let air circulate as easily but it didn't cause any problems with Flo healing and they are quite loose around the tummy. I suppose if you want to try the onesie option don't get one that is too tight and maybe unpop it and roll it up whenever you are keeping an eye on puppy.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Poor baby , hope she's feeling a bit brighter today not looking forward to Monday .. just cant imagine her taking it easy after ... and she's a real cry baby so Ive that to look forward to x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi Mandy, I was thinking, maybe give lady a couple of days with the cone, hoping the incision starts the healing process, then switch to the onesie....i wish there wasn't conflicting advice. If I last as long as possible with the awful cone.. she just looks so sad with it on, with the onesie she didn't seem to mind. the way my husband said the vet reacted to the onesie...I was like oh no!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I think a lot depends on how she is with the wound. If she is constantly trying to get to it then you have to be really careful. When she is with you, ie on your lap or at your feet and you are able to really watch her constantly, you could give her a break from the cone and see if she tries to get to her stitches. But only if you are able to instantly react and stop her. Or give her a spell with a onesie and watch her. Then put the cone back on when you can't watch her. I think that the most dangerous time is the first 3 days. We were lucky with Dylan when he was castrated - he left the wound alone completely, but that's a much lesser op. It's a horrid time, but it will be over soon x 
PS Can you not order the alternative cones online for postal delivery?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi, Thanks for the advice, i am sure she would like some relief from the cone...I will sit with her and see how she does.
once I get past the first three days maybe I will give the onesie a try.
All the companies that I have found either don't ship to Canada, or shipping is very long...I should have thought of this sooner.....I thought the onesie would sufice


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Hi, Thanks for the advice, i am sure she would like some relief from the cone...I will sit with her and see how she does.
> once I get past the first three days maybe I will give the onesie a try.
> All the companies that I have found either don't ship to Canada, or shipping is very long...I should have thought of this sooner.....I thought the onesie would sufice


Maybe you could try to towel/duct tape idea. I found a forum post with pictures of what to aim for, but make sure you read about how the dog worked out it would slip off his head! They taped it to a harness after that!

http://forum.dog.com/forums/p/80376/627826.aspx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks I will read up.


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Hi, Thanks for the advice, i am sure she would like some relief from the cone...I will sit with her and see how she does.
> once I get past the first three days maybe I will give the onesie a try.
> All the companies that I have found either don't ship to Canada, or shipping is very long...I should have thought of this sooner.....I thought the onesie would sufice


How is Lady doing with the cone today? I think your idea of giving it three days and then maybe switching to the onesie is a good one. Maybe if it works for you , your vet will not be so against it for future patients. 

And yeah, I wish I lived nearer to the US border...more selection, for sure!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Well, I gave lady a break from the cone last night, she lasted about 3 hrs in the onesie, then she went for her tummy....she may have only gone after the fabric on the onesie, but I just didn't want to risk it. so I put the cone back on her, she was imidiately depressed the poor thing...I kept it on her for sleeping since i can't watch her non stop. So tonight when I get home ( she is with my husband all day) I will give her another long break from the cone and put it back on to sleep....we got some snow yesterday....I wish I had a vido of this but lady decided to use the cone as a shovel and was launching snow into the air!! lol it was hillarious...I guess there is one benifit to the cone


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Is that classed as doggy abuse getting your pup to clear your path


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL!! hahaha Karen! funny,,,,too bad she wasn't actually taking it off the driveway....but throwing it there instead!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> LOL!! hahaha Karen! funny,,,,too bad she wasn't actually taking it off the driveway....but throwing it there instead!


So a kind of protest "get this damn cone off right now or I'll mess up the driveway you just cleared". Cone or not it sounds like she's getting into mischief so back to her normal self.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> LOL!! hahaha Karen! funny,,,,too bad she wasn't actually taking it off the driveway....but throwing it there instead!


That's just a small amount of training needed and we have another great business idea! Can see it now - a squad of cockapoos with cones rented out for clearing driveways - fantastic


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> That's just a small amount of training needed and we have another great business idea! Can see it now - a squad of cockapoos with cones rented out for clearing driveways - fantastic


I think you're on to something! A whole new way to look at that nothing in life is free training style


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL!!!! hahah that would be hillarious!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------

